# 16' silver king Signature??



## phinney_ra (Jan 25, 2012)

hey guys. 
Im looking into buying a 1994 silver king 16' signature. can you let me know what you think about that boat. good/bad whatever. Im pretty sure im going to go through and get it. just wanted some more opinions. Ill be fishing the keys and SW florida. 
thanks


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Awesome boat design. I came close to owning one. Check the fuel tank for corrosion and leaks at the bottom. If it was make in the Bass Pro years I would exercise caution and look for an earlier built model. I am not sure of the year range but it would be worth investigating. Good Luck.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

Pre 97 would be Marc Scott built. 

Still one of my favorite boats of all time and P32 offered sound advice.

IMHO, the boat was best with a 90 yami 2 stroke and is weight sensitive with a heavier motor. That said, repowering later will most likely limit you to a Yami 70 4 stroke. :-/


----------



## hookum_n_cookum (Apr 17, 2011)

I sold mine last year, I had a Merc. 90 on the back. It ran great and took the water very good but I live in southeast La and with the mud bottom the boat drafted a little to much for me. I would say loaded out with 2 people 250lb and gear with a ice chest my draft was about 9-11 inches which was to much for the area down here. although if the draft is not a prob. I think it is the most stable boat out there. Good luck


----------



## snookman (Oct 21, 2009)

best boat I have ever owned but I decided to sell it because I wanted a bay boat to expand my fishing spectrum. 

1988-1996 were the best ones made. 1994 was a very good year for that boat as that is about when the flats craze took off.

There is not a better built flats boat out there. I know this because I smashed mine into a piling on clearwater beach and it took it very well. I had 3K in damages but the boat was so damn solid it absorbed the majority of the shock.

The original guys who built the skiff were using all composite materials from the very begining (1988). That was very innovative for small skiffs of that time.

I had 6 motors on mine...........90 hp Yamaha, 140 Johnson v4 crossflow 1980, 88hp Johnson, 90 hp Johnson, 90 hp Etec, and finally a v4 Johnson 115hp from 2004. 

The v4 Johnson 115hp 2004 carb motor was the best performing engine for that boat.

I regret selling that boat but I could not justify having 3 boats and I really wanted a bay boat.

By far the guys who built that boat pre 1997 built a boat that was light years ahead of its time and it was very well made.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

I was looking to buy one a while back, the deal fell through and I feel like it was a big mistake. I fish pine island sound all the time and I wish I had that boat. Its extremely stable and can handle pretty much any chop you will see on a normal day in the sound.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

One of the best shallow water tarpon skiffs ever made and arguably the best of its era.

The boat is not the skinniest, but the ride would be much worse if it was flat in the ass end like most ultra-skinny boats today.

That is a fine year and a well maintained Yamadog 90 2 stroke will probably outlast you, not to mention the boat. They routinely run for 3,000 hours which is about 20 years of fishing once per week.

If the hull checks out, Go for It!


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I owned the 19' version built in 1989. With a 140 Johnson it may have been the best boat I ever owned. I gave it to a friend that has totally restored it. You can see the build on the Lee Noga shrimping forum.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------

